# Symbole in Eclipse erklärt



## boorad (20. Aug 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich finde einfach nichts was mir die Bedeutung der ganzen Icons und Symbole in Eclipse erklärt. Ich habe im Package Explorer vor einem Projekt ein ">" Zeichen stehen, was bedeutet denn das ?
Wo gibt es eine Liste mit den Symbolen und eine Erklärung?
Danke
Grüße
Matt


----------



## The_S (20. Aug 2009)

Fahr doch einfach mit der Maus drüber ... dann sollte ein entsprechender Tooltip kommen.


----------



## boorad (20. Aug 2009)

das funktioniert im Package Explorer leider nicht (habe 3.1.1)


----------



## Atze (20. Aug 2009)

ich glaube das > zeigt die synchronisation mit nem cvs-repository an, kann gran nicht nachgucke, bin nicht zuhause am rechner!


----------



## ARadauer (20. Aug 2009)

Datei ist mit deinem SVN/CSV Repository nicht synchronisiert das heißt du hast etwas geändert aber noch nicht eingechekt..


----------



## max40 (20. Aug 2009)

in Eclipse Window -> Preferences  und dort nach "Label Decorations" suchen!

z.b. Team -> CVS -> Label Decorations   dort Text Decorations -> Outgoing Change flag


----------

